# Aimee came with Clyde to CA for a visit! Photo Heavy!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So Aimee came down from WA to CA with GRCH CALI GIRL'S ITZA STICKUP OF DMG AKA Clyde One of the sweetest dogs EVA! Well Taking pictures of our dogs is it what does it for me and Aimee so we spent hours taking pictures of the dogs lol. Enjoy!!!

Clyde

































Clyde and Bumble Bee









Bumble Bee

















Bumble Bee and Stack

















Xena

































Clyde + Kids


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG such great pics  They are all looking gorgeous. I especially love the ones with the kids too cute. Fish looks so cute giving the baby kisses


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

WOW stack and bee! its like a mirror

Great pics, love the one of the kids, in that first one noodles like wtf's going on hehe


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> *WOW stack and bee! its like a mirror*
> 
> Great pics, love the one of the kids, in that first one noodles like wtf's going on hehe


 No kidding! great photos! :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx guys! Yeah I was really happy with the out come of the pics we got  Considering Aimee was tired from driving and the dogs where not in photo mood lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are really great photo's the dog's all look lovely. And the kids are too cute!


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> WOW stack and bee! its like a mirror
> 
> Great pics, love the one of the kids, in that first one noodles like wtf's going on hehe


kids are TOOOO CUTE!!..LOVED THE PHOTOS!.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! love the ones with the kids!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love these pics, Holly. The one of Stack and Bumblebee is AWESOME. They both look stunning. Clyde is a handsome little baby dogs as well, Aimee. Last pic should be a Xmas card or something!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Clyde is just gorgeous, I love that guys face, but Holly that pic of Stack and Bee is just amazing, and the one of CLyde witht he kids awwww, I can't believe how big your little one has gotten, great pics


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you  I am in love with the pic of Bee and Stack. I am thinking of trying to get enough people I can trust to handle dogs so we could get a group pic of the 5 pups and parents for their 2nd B-Day, but I don't think its gonna happen  To many people can't hold dogs and move with them when they pull.:hammer:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I would totally travel to help you out with that!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh heck yeah I would be down to come visit for that pic


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are some very great pics of some very beautiful dogs!Love the kiddos too.Very cute!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

LOVE the first pic of stack and bee omg best ever, the last one in with the kids is really cute to


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great looking dogs


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pics, I love stacks face so sweet, and bee is adorable


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

After 12+ hours of driving from WA to CA, group photos would be the last thing on the to do list  All the photos look superb. Well done!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah I was super tired. If I was only awake enough to finish holding dogs/taking pics that would have been great. We were only their for a day and then I had to drive back. lol. Thanks for the compliments everyone! I think all the pics look great Holly!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah we def got a couple real nice shots  I was glad to finally get a pic of Stack and Bee together.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Clyde looks great! I love the Stack and Bee pictures and Bee is stunning in that stacked picture.

XENA IS SOOO CUTE! her rear end looks better, did you stack her like that or is she still really high in the rear? He mom is the same way but Xena was not as bad as Siren. She also looks like she is getting good muscle tone in the shoulders. He fore chest needs to drop but it took Siren a good 18 months to get her chest to drop. She looks great!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No she wasn't stacked at all and that not even gound there is a slight ditch you can see bee standing in the goes along that fence. Really think with grass. Xena was just duff'in around listing to my husband thru the window. I don't actually think shes high. She is a sloucher at times which makes her look so but when she watches and stacks up she evens out very nice.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

stacks amazing


----------

